# Titoli discussioni: importante



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Come già scritto in passato, fate attenzione ai titoli delle discussioni: DEVONO ESSERE ATTINENTI all'argomento del topic che state per aprire.

Un esempio di titolo giusto è questo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/allegri-e-la-gestione-dei-giovani-vt7827.html#post209623

Un esempio di titolo da evitare è questo qui (un titolo vago) ---) http://www.milanworld.net/inutile-girarci-intorno-vt7721.html


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2014)

UP


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2014)

UP

Dai ragà ma leggete qui??? Cosa vi costa a scrivere un titolo decente?
Ci mettete 2 secondi e aiutate il forum in questo modo.

Per favore


----------

